# National BBQ Rankings



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Howdy all...I dont know if this is cool or not, and if it isnt then by all means please delete it. I just wanted to let you guys know about the BBQ Rankings @ http://www.nationalbbqrankings.com  We just launched the website this weekend and spent a good bit of time on friday in Dillard, Ga talking to the teams about it. Overall the reaction was very positive, just lots of questions about why isnt <insert> in the top 10...We currently have the top 25 on the home page and the top 100 on the rankings page, but do have over 1100 teams ranked as of right now and look to add even more in the coming months. 

But if you have any questions or comments about the rankings feel free to drop me a line or I can probably answer most of your questions here...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 6, 2007)

It's cool.  This is the one bbq site on the net where all links to
bbq related sites is cool.  You can also discuss any topic or
product, whether they are a sponsor or not.


----------



## wittdog (Aug 6, 2007)

The land of misfit Q'ers...I'm glad cappy invented this place.


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> It's cool.  This is the one bbq site on the net where all links to
> bbq related sites is cool.  You can also discuss any topic or
> product, whether they are a sponsor or not.



jeez I just looked and I only have 6 posts on this board...seems like I should have more...i have been checking this board out for a while now and have certainly enjoyed listening to all of the podcasts, those things are great. Anyway I hope that some of you visit and check out the site and let me know what you think. and if you have any comments, either way positive or negative, let me know...Some of the current plans for the future include adding the FBA contests into the mix so that even more folks can start earning points towards the #1 spot.


----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Aug 6, 2007)

How does the scoring work? I didn't see anything on the site. Also, is there a way to see more than the top 100? Great idea BTW.

Dan


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Dan - 3EyzBBQ said:
			
		

> How does the scoring work? I didn't see anything on the site. Also, is there a way to see more than the top 100? Great idea BTW.
> 
> Dan



I should have the scoring article written this week and posted, but here is the overview...

You earn points for finishing in the top 10 of a contest. Those points are then weighted based on when the contest happened so that contests that happened recently count more than contests that happened 2 years ago...oh and we use 104 week rolling period so that each week we are counting up a differnt 104 week period. There are bonus conests and those are the Jack, the AR Invitational, and the Best of the Best.

So your GC from 2 weeks ago Stevensville would be worth 30 points in your score for the next 6 weeks until it hits the second period where it will be worth slightly less...the points decay evently over the 104 week calendar which is divided into 13 periods.

We wanted to get something up before I left for Dillard so we only put up the top 100, but we will be working on getting up all of the teams shortly...currently we have about 1100 teams ranked.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

2 	 Bar-B-Quau
They use Peoria Custom Cookers like I do.
Woohoo!!


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> 2 	 Bar-B-Quau
> They use Peoria Custom Cookers like I do.
> Woohoo!!



That is also in the stuff that we would like to add in the future is a bit of a profile about each of the teams...head cook, type of cooker and things like that. I think that it would help folks get into it if they could see that they are using the same cooker as a top team or might play into their decision on which to buy.

funny thing about the website and the rankings is that by far the most often asked question this weekend was "So how do you make money doing this?"

the answer is we dont. That isnt to say that we wont in the future, but right now we arent and I never plan on trying to make money off the cooking teams. Those are the folks that make it all worth it and lord knows they already spend enough money...


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

My question is how far down is my Team?
lol


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> My question is how far down is my Team?
> lol



that was the 2nd most asked question..


----------



## Rag1 (Aug 6, 2007)

Not to be a wise a**, but a guy who drives only one race a year (Indy) will not have a good a chance as a full time driver. 
The odds are against the little guy.


----------



## DawgPhan (Aug 6, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> The problems I have with the top 100 ranking is...  I'm not there!.
> 
> Seriously, I did 2 comps last year, this year I'm doing five comps. Even if I GC each one (which I haven't so far), I could never be #1. How can the little guy compete against teams that compete practically every weekend?
> 
> ...




As far as I know Mike Davis isnt retired...as far as the rankings go, you could win as few as 2-3 contests and be ranked in the top 25. Just depends on winning the right ones. Even with 7 GCs over 2 years you could still be pushing to make the top 25. At the top 100 level you are talking about the top 10% of bbq teams. As far as the rankings go the better cook is the guy that wins the most.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 6, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> [quote="DawgPhan
> 
> Ok, I enter 5 contest and win 3 GCs. Joe Mama's BBQ team enters 50 contests a year and wins 3 GCs. Who's the better cook?




I am.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 6, 2007)

I strongly feel any team can win at any time, any place if judges DON'T compare turn in boxes! Score sheets should be in ink. Many a time I see a pencil eraser go to a score sheet. THAT'S WRONG!!!!! There also should be NO talking till the score sheets are picked up by a table captain from ALL tables. That's how KCBS comps are to go, (by the rules) but it don't always happen!  :roll: I have personally seen a table look to one member of 6 there and seen a finger count of what to score for A. T. & T! Think any one got a fair shake at that table? NOPE! They all looked like deer in the headlights to the CBJ. I'm sure they just showed for the free food. Sad deal indeed.


----------

